# Track Day: Hellyer Velodrome, 8/18



## Gee3 (Jan 31, 2006)

I just got this in a newsletter from Matt at Sterling Sports Group (the guy that led the climbing and descending clinic last month for us):

The first race I ever won was on the Track. It was a chariot race, 1 lap all-out, and I was 16. Since I lived in Colorado Springs it was pretty easy to slide down to the 7-11 Velodrome and explore. I'd pop my super- sweet, black 'Paris-Match' track bike on my shoulder and pedal the three miles to the track. Honestly, it's not that easy to carry a track bike while riding a road bike, but whatever. The point - finally - is that Track racing is fun and I want to share it with others. So, we're hosting our first ever track-day at Hellyer Velodrome August 18th from 5:30 - 8:00pm


Track Day - simply put YOU NEED to try track. We'll have full use of the facility and there are plenty of bikes available to rent, so you really have no excuse. We'll also have the tent, the refreshments, and maybe even a guest coach or two to help you out. The 411:


What: Sterling Sports Group Track Initiation Day


*When: NOTE: Date changed to August 11th, 5:30 -8p*


Where: Hellyer Velodrome - Off Hwy 101 in S San Jose


How Much: $10 for you $5 for a bike (juniors are free)

Anyone interested in going? I probably can't but maybe you guys/gals would like to try it out. 

Gary


----------



## Number9 (Nov 28, 2004)

Also, there are beginner sessions every Sat morning starting at 8:30. $5 track fee, $5 bike rental, and (don't forget) $6 parking fee. Highly recommended!


----------



## velogirl (Oct 14, 2005)

and beginner sessions coached my Michael Hernandez, Sabine Dukes, and Giovanni Rey on Mondays in July -- 7th, 14th & 28th.

but the charge is only $5 for a bike + $5 for instruction. Matt must be charging an extra $5.

http://www.ridethetrack.com/calendar/

note to you hipsters out there. if you have your own track bike, you can't have a brake or forward facing bars (ie cowhorn). your bike must be fixed, no brakes, with a drop bar for the mass start races. helmets are mandatory.

if you're renting a bike, bring your own pedals.


----------



## Gee3 (Jan 31, 2006)

I'm guessing that since it sounds like he's renting out the whole track we pay a bit of a premium. Well... $5 extra, that is. hehe! 

If you have any questions you may want to contact Matt or his group:
http://www.sterlingwins.com/contact.php

Velogirl... thanks for the info! Don't want anyone bringing a bike they can't use.


----------



## rzims (Nov 15, 2005)

That looks like a blast. I've always wanted to try the track.


----------



## Gee3 (Jan 31, 2006)

*I was just informed that the track day had to be moved to August 11th instead of the 18th per the velodrome folks. So re-mark your calendars! *


----------



## rzims (Nov 15, 2005)

ok, so I did the beginner class last night and it was a total blast!
Fun, good people, pretty good workout...all in all an awesome experience.

Definitely going to try to make this event


----------

